# 19 октября операция, делать или нет?



## Valena (13 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте.Мне 40 лет,рост 170,вес 60 кг.

26 сентября произошло онемение задней поверхности бедра,голени и стопы(от мизинца до пятки)правой ноги.Я просто подняла ногу на ступень,онемение и боль.Боль прошла в течении суток.27 сентября сделала МРТ.Врач,делавший МРТ,сказал,что невролог,мануальный терапевт не поможет,не трать время и деньги,только к нейрохирургу на консультацию.Была у трех нейрохирургов,все рекомендуют операцию.

На сегодня: лечения никакого,онемение не прошло,не могу встать на носочки больной ногой.Боли не значительные,когда сижу,тянет в пояснице к ноге. Хромаю,при хотьбе. Стараюсь ногу расходить,начинает жечь под коленом,прострелы в икроножной мышце,ступня после долгой хотьбы,как но ножам хожу и с последующей болью по всей ноге.Лежу болей нет.С "туалетом" все в порядке.Операция назначена на 19 октября,боюсь последствий,реабилитации и в тоже время боюсь потерять время.


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2018)

@Valena, Валентина, здравствуйте!
Показания к операции
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, @dr.dreval, @vbl15


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2018)

Прочитал. В чем вопрос?


----------



## Valena (13 Окт 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.Вопрос в заголовке темы.Хочу узнать ваше мнение,операция без вариантов?Лечение назначенное неврологом(диклофенак,мильгамма,мидокалм,диакарб,омез)закончено.Изменений нет,не хуже и не лучше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2018)

Варианты всегда есть.
Вопрос наверное другой.
Какая альтернатива лучше?
И вот тут ответа нет.
Вернее есть решение которое принимаете пациент вместе с врачом.
Давайте принимать.
Сперва определимся с тем по каким показаниям идете на операцию.
Их условно три типа:
- неотложные
- плановые
- профилактические
*1. Неотложные*-это когда писяем без контроля и когда нарастает слабость в ноге. Независимо от лечения
*2. Плановые*
 - это когда слабости нет, или она не нарастает, но боли такие, что ходить на работу *не* можете ТРИ МЕСЯЦА и это не смотря  на лечение.
- это когда слабости нет, или она не нарастает, но боли такие, что ходить на работу можете, но несмотря на лечение за ГОД боль не прошла и терпение закончилось.
*3. Профилактические*-это когда есть что оперировать и несмотря на то, что все терпимо соглашаемся так как:
- опасаемся нового обострения с последствиями
- хотим быстрее справиться с болью
- хотим быстрее выйти на работу


Определились по каким показаниям идете на операцию?


----------



## Valena (13 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Варианты всегда есть.
> Вопрос наверное другой.
> Какая альтернатива лучше?
> И вот тут ответа нет.
> ...


Неотложные-нет;плановые-скорее,нет...прошло меньше месяца со дня онемения(боли есть,но терпимые и опять надо учитывать,что я не работаю...не успела устроиться..должна была выйти 1 октября...смогу ли ходить по 5-6 часов в сутки плюс домашние дела.?..не будет ухудшения?
Получается профилактика...
Но ведь все три нейрохирурга настаивали на операции,секверстированная грыжа 10 мм на уровне s1-l5,абсолютный стеноз (7мм) плюс онемение конечности...Чем раньше,тем больше шансов на возвращение чувствительности.В течение 2,max 3 месяцев....Я в полной растерянности...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2018)

Согласен. профилактические.
Так нейрохирурги и настаивают на профилактике:
...Чем раньше, тем больше шансов на возвращение чувствительности...

Права тут еще и вопрос консервативного лечения.
Вариант - так как лечения нет-оперируем.
Вариант - так как лечения нет, просто ждем пока рассосется
Вариант - лечим, так есть возможность организовать все правильно и хорошо.

Работа. Надо ходить 5-6 часов в сутки.
Вариант- не работаем, ждем и лечимся
Вариант - работаем, ждем и лечимся
Если второе, то надо себя натренировать к ходьбе 5-6 часов. Нахаживать время-1 час, потом 2 часа. потом 3...
так чтобы не сразу 5-6 и в больницу.
-


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Окт 2018)

Крайне редко нейрохирурги в подобных случаях рекомендуют оперативное лечение.
Врач, к которому вы о обращались первоначально, не умеет лечить таких больных. 
А вот почему он не направил на консультацию к неврологу на консультацию можно только предположить.
И если вы не имеете возможности пройти лечение у врача, который может консервативными методами помочь вам, тогда необходимо соглашаться на операцию.


----------



## Valena (13 Окт 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Крайне редко нейрохирурги в подобных случаях рекомендуют оперативное лечение.
> Врач, к которому вы о обращались первоначально, не умеет лечить таких больных.
> А вот почему он не направил на консультацию к неврологу на консультацию можно только предположить.
> И если вы не имеете возможности пройти лечение у врача, который может консервативными методами помочь вам, тогда необходимо соглашаться на операцию.


Мой участковый невролог,увидел заключение МРТ,объявил,чтобы я искала хорошего нейрохирурга(рекомендовал Бурденко и Боткинскую),где я и была на консультациях.Еще один нейрохирург из нашей местной ЦРБ. Надо серьезно думать....не могу принять свое нынешнее состояние,всегда была активная и быстрая как"ветер". 7 летняя дочь,обгоняет меня..к онемению уже привыкаю,но хромота "убивает".Извините за лишние эмоции,переживаю...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Окт 2018)

@Valena, можете попросить доктора Ступина Фёдора Петровича о проведении очной консультации. после чего и примете окончательное решение по лечению.


----------

